# REHVAC Tool Recall



## MechAcc (Feb 27, 2005)

Anyone have a REHVAC regulator kit for blowing and sucking out condensate lines and blowing out coils. Best check this recall. 

NEWS from CPSC 
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission 
Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
August 3, 2007 
Release #07-263 Firm’s Recall Hotline: (800) 856-5668 
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772 
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908 
Company’s Media Contact: Henry Pearson, (800) 856-5668 



Rehvac Manufacturing Recalls Safety Relief Plugs Due to Injury Hazard; Plugs Used on Nitrous Oxide Systems and Heating and Air Conditioning Service Tools 
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firms named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 
Name of Product: Relief Plugs Used on Nitrous Oxide Systems and HVAC Service Tools 

Units: About 4,700 

Manufacturer: Rehvac Manufacturing Co., of San Antonio, Texas 

Hazard: The safety relief plug can allow pressure to build in the cylinder of an HVAC pressure testing tool or Nitrous Oxide system. If the cylinder is overfilled and overheated it can burst, posing an injury hazard to consumers. 

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received one report of a cylinder that was overheated and overfilled and burst. No injuries have been reported. 

Description: This recall involves the 3000 psi safety plugs used in the cylinders of Nitrous Oxide systems and in HVAC pressure testing tools. The Nitrous Oxide systems are used as gas boosters for motor vehicles. The plugs are nickel-plated. The number “3000” is stamped on the face of the plug. 

Sold at: HVAC and Nitrous Oxide systems suppliers and retailers nationwide. The safety plugs for the HVAC pressure testing tools were sold from January 2007 through June 2007 and the safety plugs for the Nitrous Oxide cylinders were sold from August 2006 through June 2007. Each was sold for about $5. 

Manufactured in: United States 

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the cylinders that contain the recalled plugs and place them in a cool location. Consumers should contact Rehvac for a free replacement plug. 

Consumer Contact: For additional information, call Rehvac at (800) 856-5668 between 9 a.m. and 6 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit the company’s Web site at www.oemregs.com 

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled product, please go to: 
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07263.html


----------

